# Water bottle training



## tracie (Jun 16, 2010)

I don't think my five week old babies can figure out how to drink from the water bottle I have out for them. Is there a way to kind of train them to drink from it?


----------



## Jd In Van (Jul 9, 2010)

I understand that water bottles are bad for their teeth and lead to an unnatural drinking position. 

Have you tried using a heavy water dish that they can't tip over?


----------



## jinglesharks (Jun 15, 2010)

Yeah, it's much better to use a dish. Bottles can chip teeth and cut tongues and I've also heard that some will get so frustrated with how long it takes to get the water that they'll just not drink. My guy came with a water bottle and was off it as soon as I noticed how he drank from it- he would dig in his little feet and just tug and tug with his teeth, making angry little noises!


----------



## tracie (Jun 16, 2010)

I've put a water dish out for them too because I don't think they're really getting any water.


----------

